# remember the theme



## munchdown (Mar 12, 2003)

The theme for this year is "community" not 'speed'. I think we should all stick together in a tight pack and show our solidarity, especially in a time like now. We know your bimmer is fast and you know your bimmer is fast so there is reason to prove it. Can't we all just ride along:thumbup:


----------



## BoostedE21 (Mar 28, 2002)

Yes, I agree! Last year was a little crazy.


----------



## Ty Vil (Dec 19, 2002)

You guys sound like my mom, who I might add thanks to her discipline is one of the reasons I still have my drivers license today and have only one ticket (that I got dismissed).


----------



## gogo_ggman (Feb 21, 2003)

what's life without a challenge:dunno:
I did not buy one of the best performing cars in the world to just be a part of the " CROWD ". And I bet there are a lot of other people that feel the same. Now I am not saying that people should go willy nilly down the hi-way with no regaurd for public safety. And I do feel that if you choose to drive a certain way and get caught, then take the hit like a man (or woman) . But maybe the best way to do is have a speeders caravan :dunno: :thumbup:
I know it's not practical, and setting something like that up on the web is not very smart, but it was just a thought


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Frankly, if you need to go fast and prove your car can go fast, do it on the track.

The key here is safety. I do want Jon Shafer and Cutter to continue pulling this event off year after year. If some one gets into an accident or seriously hurt someone because they're driving fast, you can bet your sweet *ss that this will be the last Bimmerfest gathering, period.

Please check your ego at the door. If you can't stay with the caravan because you want to drive faster, then you should do what I do...Drive there by yourself. To pull off a caravan of this size, it requires EVERYONE's cooperation.


----------



## gogo_ggman (Feb 21, 2003)

Like I said "It was just a thought"

Now I know that there are plenty of folks out there that are fast drivers (not necessarily good fast drivers) and they drive all manner of BMW: 3s, 5s, 7s, Xs, and Ms. As a former sales person and mech.I know a large number of them like to call themself "Enthusiast Drivers" . They have choosen BMW because of the " PERFORMANCE" aspect of these automobiles. Cutter and just about every other BMW dealer knows this. They also know that events like this will draw all manner of drivers to it. But I have to say , the soccer mom with a three seires wagon or a standard seires X5 , will be less evedent at bimmerfest than Mr Intheofficealldaybutontheweekendboyracer. I dont think that Cutter or any other sponsor of this event would condone road racing on public roads while traveling to this event. But they're not selling kia's or yugo's, or engine and suspension mods for them either. I myself, like I said believe in being responsible. That means that given an open piece of road I may just turn things up a notch. And that is only if conditions permit (traffic, weather, road conditions ie. construction, etc. etc.). Dont forget, sometimes people start out with good intensions. They start the caravan at about 65-75, but they end up tapping 90-100 at some point. maybe it's just something about being in numbers that causes it I dont know. But what are you going to do. tell on that person or persons when you get to the fest and have them kicked out maybe :dunno: I would just say " folks have fun but be safe" :thumbup: .


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

gogo_ggman said:


> *Like I said "It was just a thought"
> 
> ...snip..." folks have fun but be safe" :thumbup: . *


Yes, let's all keep that in mind. And if you do feel like you need to go faster/slower/whatever in the caravan, also keep in mind you're free to leave the caravan at anytime.

Also keep in mind that in order for a caravan to work properly, everyone has to be on the same page. And lastly, if an "incident" should happen, unfortunately Shafer and Cutter may get in trouble and will probably choose NOT to host this event anymore, so if any one of you are going to do something stupid, you're not only ruining your fun but all of our fun as well.

You (not gogo-ggman, I'm not singling you out...Just want to make sure everyone arrives and leaves in a safe manner) are sharing the road and the caravan with people of vastly varying driving experiences and skills. It's not your own driving skills you need to worry about but that of the others. Just be aware of that.

My only concern, again, is to make sure everyone get there and back safely without any incident.


----------



## gogo_ggman (Feb 21, 2003)

BTW were there any accidents in the past that could be attributed to bimmerfest participants?

Also on the way back to L.A. last year, there was a group of about 10 M3s that went by me near Sea cliff, and MAN THEY WERE MOOOOVING :yikes:

So if a person was to say.... get there the nite before. Will there be a pre-fest gala? Or is this event (and town) big enuff to handle one?


----------



## munchdown (Mar 12, 2003)

That's what I was trying to say about keeping speed in check. Like you said, nothing has happened yet (an accident), but is that what your waiting for to then say man that wasn't smart. I don't want bimmerfest to start off the day with a moment of silence. If anything, lets all make sure we all get there in one piece, afterward, drive however you want. That way we all had a good time and enjoyed the day at the fest, at least then people can't say it happened because they were going to the fest.


----------



## dRea177cHa5eR (Apr 27, 2002)

i think the issue is not about speeding or being a sloth on the road. 

but isn't so cool when lotsa bimmers are lined up and take up most of the freeway?! hahaha~ when people speed too much, it makes it hard for everyone to stay together, so loses the effect u kno? a nice constant speed is the best~ and safe too


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

gogo_ggman said:


> *Dont forget, sometimes people start out with good intensions. They start the caravan at about 65-75, but they end up tapping 90-100 at some point. maybe it's just something about being in numbers that causes it I dont know. *


"Delusions of Grandeur"  hehehe


----------



## BMWg84 (Apr 8, 2003)

haha, there was this dude last year that got busted going like 120. Im sure he looked like this when he was pulled over ->


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

BMWg84 said:


> *haha, there was this dude last year that got busted going like 120. Im sure he looked like this when he was pulled over -> *


I would think more like this... :bawling: :banghead:


----------



## BMWg84 (Apr 8, 2003)

doeboy said:


> *I would think more like this... :bawling: :banghead:  *


agreed:thumbup:


----------

